# GOTM July 2008: Chris' Sherman Custom 7



## noodles (Jul 1, 2008)

*July 2008 Guitar of the Month: Chris' Sherman Custom 7*

Congrats to *Chris* for winning July's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are plenty of pictures of this stunning instrument, custom ordered to his exact specifications:























*Quick Specs:*

25.5" scale
Black flame anegre top and headstock overlay
Mother of pearl headstock logo
Northern ash body
7-piece flame maple/wenge neck
Macassar ebony fretboard
Natural binding
Ivoroid binding (body, neck and headstock)
Gotoh fixed bridge and Sperzel tuners
Dimarzio Blaze pickups
Volume, tone, 3-way switch

Usually, GOTM winners get new tunes. However, since Chris is the one who gives away the tunes, Mike Sherman, the luthier behind this amazing guitar, will be getting new tunes. A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Mike is thrilled to be getting them.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for July! Chris would like to thank you all for voting for him.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## msherman (Jul 1, 2008)

I really want a copy of Drew`s album


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> I really want a copy of Drew`s album



You will need to win GOTM for June 2012 for that!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 1, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> You will need to win GOTM for June 2012 for that!





That seems a bit early.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> I really want a copy of Drew`s album



Where will you be buried? 

Congrats!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I voted for this 

Congrats, thats one sexy axe!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> I really want a copy of Drew`s album



I think Drew wants a copy of his album too. 

She looks good, Chris!!


----------



## Durero (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Chris! That's a frickin beautiful guitar!





noodles said:


>



Are you getting a 9-string too?!?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 1, 2008)

Such a tasty guitar.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 1, 2008)

Dead sexy.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 2, 2008)

The back is as stunning as the front.

I like.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 10, 2008)

it has a yummy ass


----------



## Doddus (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a mad looking axe.
So fresh and clean.
I bet it plays and sounds even better too.


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 31, 2008)

That guitar is absolutely beautiful, and pretty much exactly what i would get if i cold get a custom 7.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## diabolikintent (Feb 27, 2009)

The grain at the heel is amazing.


----------



## Panterica (Mar 5, 2009)

\m/


----------

